# Cutting beef bones lengthwise



## atomicsmoke (Apr 26, 2017)

I learned about this method here (i believe it was Chef Jimmy): cutting marrow bones lengthwise. Can this be done with a hand meat saw? Will it shred the marrow?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 26, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I learned about this method here (i believe it was Chef Jimmy): cutting marrow bones lengthwise. Can this be done with a hand meat saw? Will it shred the marrow?


Freeze them first and cut them with a VERY sharp saw blade.  We did some like that a few years ago to roast and serve the bones to eat the marrow with bread.

We did it on a bandsaw, but a good operator with a hand saw should be ok.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2017)

Maybe an air saw....













Air Saw.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 26, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 26, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Maybe an air saw....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea, but a word of caution, a lot of those saws exhaust the air from the front to remove "sawdust" from the cutting path, that exhaust will have oil residue in it most of the time.

If it is a side or rear exhaust, that would work great.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2017)

Good point.....   flush with edible mineral oil...  really well..... then oil with mineral oil....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't think i am what you call a "good operator" but i will give it a try. Freezing before cutting makes sense.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 26, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Good point.....   flush with edible mineral oil...  really well..... then oil with mineral oil....


Gee thanks Dave!  Now you have me thinking about doing this for feral hog processing!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   

Of course I'll have to designate a different spot in the cabinet for "Pneumatic Meat Tools Only"!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 26, 2017)

Remember Gallagher? You could use the Sledge-O- Matic!

It slices and dices and is the kitchen tool of a thousand uses....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 26, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I don't think i am what you call a "good operator" but i will give it a try. Freezing before cutting makes sense.


If you have a Workmate bench, or a vise, you can cut half way and then flip around to finish.  I'd put wood between the vise jaws if you go that route.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2017)

Just take your time. The saw cuts straight unless you twist the handle rushing. Roasted Marrow? Definitely in the top 5 favorite foods...JJ


----------



## dcarch (Apr 26, 2017)

I do it all the time:

1. Freeze first

2. wrap in plastic.

3. cut on a table saw with a carbide tipped blade.

Takes about 5 seconds.

dcarch


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 26, 2017)

dcarch said:


> I do it all the time:
> 
> 1. Freeze first
> 
> ...


Yeah...I don't own a table saw. Like i said in the OP...hand meat saw.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 18, 2021)

Finally got to try these....after 3+ years ...lol...i found a place that sells them. Boy, are they sweet.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks great . If you ripped those in 2 , you did a fine job . 
I bet they were good .


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . If you ripped those in 2 , you did a fine job .
> I bet they were good .


Nah...i.bought them.


----------

